# Sharing OCI Application Timeline



## sraohrg (May 22, 2014)

Hello.
I have recently applied for OCI for my self and family. I am also planning to go to India for a holiday and have booked the tickets on 29th June. I am a bit worried now. Any suggestions from you guys.. 


Applicant Name --------------------------------
File Acknowledgment Number AUSM----------------
Date Of Acknowledgment 21-MAY-2014
Registration Status at Mission MELBOURNE
Documents Printing Status UNDER-PROCESS


----------



## diagill96 (May 31, 2014)

*Sroahrg*

Applicant Name --------------------------------
File Acknowledgment Number AUSM----------------
Date Of Acknowledgment 25 march-2014
Registration Status at Mission MELBOURNE
Documents Printing Status 03-may 2014
dispatch from delhi 05-may 2014
Received at Melbourne 12-may 2014
this is when everything is alright
but my son's OCI has been waiting to receive in Melbourne, because was an Objection on his photo from New Delhi which has now been cleared on 9th of May and photo scanned again.
Status granted- 12 May 
Document Printing Status on 28 May 
Dispatch from New Delhi on 29 May 
Received at Melbourne on - Still Waiting.


----------



## diagill96 (May 31, 2014)

If you need an update on your OCI, and if there has been a long delay on the OCI. Please visit the Ministry of Home Affairs (India), then in the E- Governance Services, you'll see "Visa / Citizenship / PIO / OCI" click that tab and - Go to the bottoms of the page where you'll find "Contact Us" click that and email the appropriate person. 
(I am unable to post the link here due to some error.)


----------

